# T-CDMA 64 VZW JB Fix



## hedsick (Jun 28, 2011)

Grab JRummy's Root Tools, change it to default of Verizon Wireless and voila. Fixed.

If this breaks your stuff, I'm not responsible. It worked great for me.


----------



## slickrickstyles (Jun 28, 2012)

I can confirm that it worked fine as well for me.


----------



## 11knives (Dec 21, 2011)

Is there an option in JRummy's Rom Toolbox Pro?

Already bought this app, seems like it should do the same thing but I can't find an option for it.


----------



## Cojoa13 (Sep 15, 2011)

11knives said:


> Is there an option in JRummy's Rom Toolbox Pro?
> 
> Already bought this app, seems like it should do the same thing but I can't find an option for it.


Almost every ROM now has this feature, so he might have taken it out or never bothered putting it in there.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Is this just a carrier logo changer? If so, it isn't a "fix" per say.


----------



## Cojoa13 (Sep 15, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Is this just a carrier logo changer? If so, it isn't a "fix" per say.


Not a logo per se, but changes the dropdown text.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Well for a permanent fix, the eri.xml needs to be swapped out for a verizon one in framework-res.apk. One of the ports should have it done soon I would hope.


----------



## Cojoa13 (Sep 15, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Well for a permanent fix, the eri.xml needs to be swapped out for a verizon one in framework-res.apk. One of the ports should have it done soon I would hope.


I was going to edit one but I could not get the .xml file to open up without gibberish showing up, could see where the T-CMDA 64 lines were though.

EDIT: Forgot to add cant, lol.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend editing it since you would have to decompile the apk. Just take framework-res.apk from aokp or something, and copy out the eri.xml without unzipping it. Copy the framework-res.apk from the jelly bean zip (again without unzipping) and then just copy in the good eri.xml (don't unzip, can't stress enough haha), then copy the modified framework-res.apk into your jellybean zip 

I personally use winrar.


----------



## binglejellsx2 (Jun 22, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> One of the ports should have it done soon I would hope.


I dl'd VanirBEAN v3 and it says "VERIZON WIRELESS", so it looks like it's already been fixed.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

I just put a decompiled eri.xml in /data and it got rid of the T-CDMA64 text


----------



## calripkenturner (Feb 9, 2012)

binglejellsx2 said:


> I dl'd VanirBEAN v3 and it says "VERIZON WIRELESS", so it looks like it's already been fixed.


Still have t CDMA 64 here


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Here is the eri.xml file I am using. Download it and copy it to /data/eri.xml, then restart your phone.


----------



## 11knives (Dec 21, 2011)

Do we have confirmation that this file works for Toro?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

imnuts said:


> Here is the eri.xml file I am using. Download it and copy it to /data/eri.xml, then restart your phone.


Thanks haha. Never knew it would work that way as well.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

11knives said:


> Do we have confirmation that this file works for Toro?


It works for me, hence why I posted it.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

imnuts said:


> Here is the eri.xml file I am using. Download it and copy it to /data/eri.xml, then restart your phone.


Thanks for that. I had no idea we could do that.

I'd imagine we could change the text to say whatever we want, as long as its the same number of spaces.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> Thanks for that. I had no idea we could do that.
> 
> I'd imagine we could change the text to say whatever we want, as long as its the same number of spaces.


I saw it mentioned in a thread on XDA, so I tried it. As for changing the text, you can probably make it say whatever you want, regardless of length. But, you'll have to reboot to see the changes.


----------



## joe139 (May 1, 2012)

What are we changing besides the text? Will it effect the phone in any way. I noticed it , but didn't really think anything about it.

Sent from my jelly bean. Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dluxxx (Dec 23, 2011)

i tried the xml file and it changed the notification bar logo but when i go to phone status it still says T-CDMA 64...


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I wonder why some people get the T-CDMA? I have got Verizon Wireless both times I flashed JB. I wonder if it has something to do with activating while on 4G/3G? I'm always on 4G. Maybe thats why I dont get T-CDMA


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I get almost no signal at my house so it makes me turn on WiFi and I have the T-CDMA 64. You are probably right

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> I wonder why some people get the T-CDMA? I have got Verizon Wireless both times I flashed JB. I wonder if it has something to do with activating while on 4G/3G? I'm always on 4G. Maybe thats why I dont get T-CDMA


I'm always on 4g and get T-CDMA 64.

I opened up the framework-res, from the JB ROM I downloaded, and that is exactly what I see in the eri.XML.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dluxxx (Dec 23, 2011)

so i reflashed vicious and when i first rebooted it started as verizon wireless. so i did a nandroid and i installed franco b207 and rebooted nd back to tcdma... so when i restored my nandroid i restarted and it when back to tcdma... theres no winning =(


----------



## drose6102 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'd rather have it say T-CDMA 64 anyway...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

mine kept saying I was roaming...it's fixed with a flash of the vanir goodies

Edit: I must be an idiot, because I never even saw that option in JRummy's Root Tools...where is it located?


----------



## CygnusisX1 (May 19, 2012)

Posted this in reply to Dakota0206 on XDA to help some people out having troubles with custom carrier text:



Dakota0206;28040619 said:


> Its because the download in the OP isn't the correct .xml file.
> Download this
> http://www.mediafire.com/?fue1wcv8bfiwlc7
> open in notebook, and change all the "dakota0206" to "whateveryouwant"
> follow the instructions as before to place in data folder.


This ABSOLUTELY worked for me. Huge tip for all you others that are still having issues getting the custom carrier text that you want:

1. Do exactly what this user says step by step (I deleted all other text from file EXCEPT the line of code...probably doesn't matter, though)
2. After saving the file that you changed in notebook, text edit, etc., put file on root of SD.
3. Use Root Explorer and *COPY* file from /sdcard TO /data (not /sdcard/data)

BIG emphasis on copying the file. I was trying to move the file from /sdcard to /data and even with r/w file would not move. You *MUST* copy the file and paste into /data

4. Reboot
5. Enjoy.


----------



## rivrstx (Mar 1, 2012)

CygnusisX1 said:


> Posted this in reply to Dakota0206 on XDA to help some people out having troubles with custom carrier text:
> 
> This ABSOLUTELY worked for me. Huge tip for all you others that are still having issues getting the custom carrier text that you want:
> 
> ...


I've been looking for a fix for this. This is the winner! It worked perfectly. Thanks!!


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

CygnusisX1 said:


> Posted this in reply to Dakota0206 on XDA to help some people out having troubles with custom carrier text:
> 
> This ABSOLUTELY worked for me. Huge tip for all you others that are still having issues getting the custom carrier text that you want:
> 
> ...


I tried downloading this file but it keeps saying download unsuccessful.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 561427 (Jun 28, 2012)

Birthofahero said:


> I tried downloading this file but it keeps saying download unsuccessful.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


i just DLd fine a few secs ago. try again.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

CygnusisX1 said:


> Posted this in reply to Dakota0206 on XDA to help some people out having troubles with custom carrier text:
> 
> This ABSOLUTELY worked for me. Huge tip for all you others that are still having issues getting the custom carrier text that you want:
> 
> ...


Still Getting T-CDMA 64. How do I fix this? This is what the file looks like in my sdcard and /data

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19263946/eri.xml


----------



## CygnusisX1 (May 19, 2012)

rivrstx said:


> I tried downloading this file but it keeps saying download unsuccessful.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Were you able to download it? If not PM me and I'll upload a copy for you.


----------



## CygnusisX1 (May 19, 2012)

exzacklyright said:


> Still Getting T-CDMA 64. How do I fix this? This is what the file looks like in my sdcard and /data
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.co...9263946/eri.xml


The line of code looks like you did everything okay. Are you using Root Explorer to perform this? and if so make sure to double check the basics in my OP to mount as R/W and COPY files from /sdcard to /data (not /sdcard/data)

let me know if this worked or not.

May post a video if anyone else is having problems performing this mod.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

CygnusisX1 said:


> The line of code looks like you did everything okay. Are you using Root Explorer to perform this? and if so make sure to double check the basics in my OP to mount as R/W and COPY files from /sdcard to /data (not /sdcard/data)
> 
> let me know if this worked or not.
> 
> May post a video if anyone else is having problems performing this mod.


I did COPY the files. But I'm using ES File Explorer. I have "mount file system" checked too.


----------



## CygnusisX1 (May 19, 2012)

exzacklyright said:


> I did COPY the files. But I'm using ES File Explorer. I have "mount file system" checked too.


I have tried these steps using ES File Explorer before and it didn't work. I have since deleted and stopped using ES. I would download Root Explorer and make that your default file manager.

**Also for everyone if you are *clean *flashing other or different version ROMs you *WILL *have to repeat these step. If you are prompted to overwrite the file, select 'Yes'
This is only for clean flashes - dirty flashing new versions should keep your custom text.


----------



## DevsAdvocate (Jul 20, 2012)

Is it possible for this to affect the stock News and Weather App? The app is having trouble connecting to the network. Doing the 'name change' was the only thing I did and this seems to be the only thing that is different.


----------



## DXjunkie (Jun 19, 2011)

I will take this a step farther  ... before you copy this eri.xml file to your storage; open up the eri with notepad. Next click on "edit", in the dropdown select "replace". in the popup window type in the "find what" version wireless. In the replace with window type, "________" (whatever you want it to say). Then click on "replace all". Save, and now save to your storage, copy it with a rooted file explorer type APK to your internal storage in the "data" file. Your new eri.xml file will replace the existing file (or "yes" replace existing file). Exit file explorer, and reboot.... wait.... wait... don't touch it... wait. Let it finish booting and finding the network, and.... Yeah baby! No more "verison blah-blah" but what you want it to say on the lockscreen, pulldown, etc.


----------



## ThePanduuh (Dec 1, 2013)

Mine goes to custom text for a second then goes back to Verizon Wireless? Any idea why?


----------

